# Gainers, Posy your before and after pics here.



## fatloverforever10 (Mar 31, 2012)

:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## BBWHearts (Mar 31, 2012)

You start! :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 31, 2012)

How do you "posy"?......:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 31, 2012)

Why? Fap folder in need of new material?


----------



## imfree (Mar 31, 2012)

I dunno 'bout "posy", but we might round up a posse and chase us a troll out.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 31, 2012)

imfree said:


> I dunno 'bout "posy", but we might round up a posse and chase us a troll out.



:bow::bow: ha ha im in


----------



## fatloverforever10 (Mar 31, 2012)

sorry, i dont mean to be a troll.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think you made enough threads for this. :doh:


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 31, 2012)

Then stop trolling! Easy fix! 




fatloverforever10 said:


> sorry, i dont mean to be a troll.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 1, 2012)

fatloverforever10 said:


> :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:




Honey, there ain't nothing wrong with your thread. Some people are just giving you grief because you are new. We were all new once. Post and ask whatever you want. Unfortunately, I don't have any before pics of me. Welcome to Dimensions and have fun. And no don't apologize, all these threads about posting cleavage, nekkid pics, you should be free to post whatever you want! We're all adults here.


----------



## Markt (Apr 2, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> Honey, there ain't nothing wrong with your thread. Some people are just giving you grief because you are new. We were all new once. Post and ask whatever you want. Unfortunately, I don't have any before pics of me. Welcome to Dimensions and have fun. And no don't apologize, all these threads about posting cleavage, nekkid pics, you should be free to post whatever you want! We're all adults here.



Happy, your post of acceptance is what it's all about here (or should be). Thanks!


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 2, 2012)

fatloverforever10 said:


> sorry, i dont mean to be a troll.



Post profile information, real pictures and interests. Otherwise you look like just another creep who's obviously typing with one hand.


----------



## penguin (Apr 2, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> Honey, there ain't nothing wrong with your thread. Some people are just giving you grief because you are new. We were all new once. Post and ask whatever you want. Unfortunately, I don't have any before pics of me. Welcome to Dimensions and have fun. And no don't apologize, all these threads about posting cleavage, nekkid pics, you should be free to post whatever you want! We're all adults here.



Sure he can. Though someone who posts half a dozen picture request threads at once, and has that as their only contribution, is going to find they don't get the response they were hoping for.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 5, 2012)

Posy, before and after, as requested. 

View attachment Posy.jpg


----------



## penguin (Apr 5, 2012)

And Jay wins the thread.


----------



## imfree (Apr 5, 2012)

The idea was nice enough, but the IMG was set up too much like a weight loss B & A, so I tried it this way. 

View attachment Posy b & a wb md.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 12, 2012)

Good one, Jay! It made me chuckle.

Dennis


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 24, 2012)

imfree said:


> The idea was nice enough, but the IMG was set up too much like a weight loss B & A, so I tried it this way.



This made me laugh!


----------



## Tracii (May 12, 2012)

He could use the search function and find what he wants but that must be too hard.I want it all and I want it now syndrome sounds like to me.


----------

